# JSF mit JBuilder 2005



## Tec (26. Okt 2004)

Würde gerne die JSF_Tag-libs benutzen, allerdings sehe ich das diese überhaupt nicht installiert ist. Ab welcher Java-Version (habe die 1.4) sind die denn dabei? Oder besser gesagt, was brauche ich alles damit ich diese libs installiert habe? Den neuesten Tomcat etwa (habe 4.0), das J2EE-Teil ?

Beim JBuilder wird mir bei der Libary-Konfiguration zwar angezeigt das diese Libs eingebaut sind, aber die Pfade zu den Dateien sind falsch da es die Dateien dort nicht gibt (und nirgendwo anders auf dem Rechner). Deshalb bringt er mir beim übersetzen auch ne menge Fehlermeldungen. 

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! thx!!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Okt 2004)

du hast sie gar nicht, musst du dir bei sun besorgern

z.B. die jsf-RI (reference implementation)

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/javaserverfaces/download.html


----------



## Tec (26. Okt 2004)

Danke dir vielmals, heisst das,die sind gar nicht mitgeliefert beim JBuilder? Und sowas soll ich kaufen? Hab mich schon gewundert warum in meiner .JSP-Datei ganz oben drinsteht:

<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>

Sind die JSF-libs in irgendeinem Installationspaket wie diesem J2EE oder so schon mit drinnen? Gibts hier eigentlich irgendwo ne Übersicht was der Unterschied zwischen J2EE,J2RE usw sind?


----------



## DP (26. Okt 2004)

wie "Und sowas soll ich kaufen?" - was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

der jbuilder bekommt die mitausgeliefert - für versionsupdates bist du zuständig.

jsf ist in der foundation-lizenz imho nicht verfügbar.

cu


----------



## Tec (27. Okt 2004)

Reg dich ab, der Fehler lag bei mir. Meine gedownloadete Testversion hatte ein fehlerhaftes ZIP-Archiv, und in gerade diesem waren die benötigten Libs drinnen. Leider zeigte die Installation keine Fehlermeldung an.


----------

